# send free sms from internet to mobile...



## sunny2585 (Jun 9, 2007)

hi
friends

*u can send sms from internet to mobile ..........*

www.mymobile143.com


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 9, 2007)

there's another at
www.atrochatro.com


----------



## din (Jun 9, 2007)

Remember :

Whenever you send sms using any free internet-to-mobile sms sending site, they get a very good database of mobile numbers (valid numbers) - which they can use for marketing.

I am not telling all these site misuse mobile numbers for marketing, but there is chance.

As more and more competition coming up among the mobile service providers and call/sms rate goes down, why experimenting with these free sites ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 10, 2007)

You can also use Rediff/Yahoo/Chikka messenger also though there is a limit on how many messages you can send to a particular number without getting any reply.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2007)

Rediff and chikka work the best...
btw all the sites r crap... most of the times the msgs r not even delivered...


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 10, 2007)

Atrochatro.com is the best


----------



## vikassethi (Jun 11, 2007)

what about www.smsgupshup.com. I hear that's a good one although I have not used it myself.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 11, 2007)

+1 for atrochatro.com


----------



## boosters (Jun 11, 2007)

download yahoo gadget.


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 12, 2007)

might be help ful some time, do we need to register to send sms???


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 12, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> download yahoo gadget.


gadget nahi widget


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 12, 2007)

how to find tht widget?
help yaar m unable to find


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 12, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> how to find tht widget?
> help yaar m unable to find



*widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=41630


----------

